# front microphone jack/headphone jack



## choNg (Mar 25, 2005)

i recently just bought a new case and it came with 2 front usb ports and a microphone jack and a headphone jack. The instructions weren't really clear. It told me to put the R-OUt in the r-out pin. But when i looked on my motherboard i couldn't find the R-OUT. if you guys could help me i would appreciate it very much thanks! 


:4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## charliep1 (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't know what they mean by R-Out but to get the front MIC and Headphone jacks working require that you route the two signals (MIC and headphore or speakers) from your audio source (audio card or audio outputs if using onboard sound).

Get two short audio cables from Radio Shack or some other electronics store and plug them into your audio output and route them to your front panel audio connectors. You will plug them into the rear of the connectors inside the case.

In effect what you are doing is extending your audio from rear of case to front of case.
Charlie


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

charliep1 said:


> I don't know what they mean by R-Out but to get the front MIC and Headphone jacks working require that you route the two signals (MIC and headphore or speakers) from your audio source (audio card or audio outputs if using onboard sound).
> 
> Get two short audio cables from Radio Shack or some other electronics store and plug them into your audio output and route them to your front panel audio connectors. You will plug them into the rear of the connectors inside the case.
> 
> ...


Some cases do that - but others dont - they come with the little connectors that attach to your motherboard so the solution described above wont work.

What is your motherboard and what do the front audio/ mic connectors look like ? Kinda like the connectors for your power switch, reset switch etc that you plug on your motherboard ?


----------

